# Any good cheap 'All Purpose Cleaner?'



## TI KUFF (Oct 30, 2015)

I am looking for a cheap 'All Purpose Cleaner' that also smells nice.

I went to Tesco's to buy Daisy APC, but don't think they sell them anymore as I went to two big superstores & only had Tesco's Multi Purpose Cleaner & Flash multi purpose cleaner.

Is there any other cheap APC I can buy that works & smells good at the same time?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Pretty much any supermarket will sell you an APC with a "nice" smell.

The CoOp do some for a quid for a squirty bottle of 500ml, smells of "apples".

Be careful as some supermarket APCs for domestic use leave "anti-soiling" on the surface (eg this one from Wilko).

Probably best off going for something from a "Basics" range eg this one from Sainsburys ie it cleans and that's it.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Why do you need a domestic All Purpose Cleaner on your car if you don't mind me asking? Isn't it too abrasive for any part of the car?


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Bought daisy yesterday from Tesco - 50p - works great.


----------



## TI KUFF (Oct 30, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Pretty much any supermarket will sell you an APC with a "nice" smell.
> 
> The CoOp do some for a quid for a squirty bottle of 500ml, smells of "apples".
> 
> ...


Will take a look at the Sainsbury's APC :thumb:


----------



## TI KUFF (Oct 30, 2015)

kxytns said:


> Why do you need a domestic All Purpose Cleaner on your car if you don't mind me asking? Isn't it too abrasive for any part of the car?


I just need any All Purpose Cleaner really something like the Tesco Daisy stuff & then dilute it.



Ceejay21868 said:


> Bought daisy yesterday from Tesco - 50p - works great.


Where abouts is the Daisy stuff? I looked in the home cleaning area & they only had Daisy anti bacterial & etc. Also only Tesco's actual brand multi purpose cleaner.

Really wanted the daisy stuff & two big superstores in my area don't seem to have them.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

i would go with a 5l tub of autosmart G101, lasts ages and has a million uses.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I use flash APC in the kitchen as it doesn't foam and get messy. Stardrops for the car as I like the foam and how it clings on. Very rarely use an APC on the car though


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Sainsburys own brand APC £1. Does the job perfectly.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Meg's APC is great :thumb:


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Tesco value APC perfectly good and only about 21p a bottle. so cheap I don't bother diluting it most of the time.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

BH Surfex is terrific at pretty much everything.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Stardrops premade spray in Home Bargains £0.89 or a litre concentrate bottle for the same price


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes Stardrops has epic all purpose cleanng ability.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

another vote for bilt hamber surfex hd, ive seen people like britemax grim out as well


----------



## TI KUFF (Oct 30, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Yes Stardrops has epic all purpose cleanng ability.


I can easily find Stardrops Concentrated The All Round Cleaner? Is that the 1 which is orange?

If so, what dilutions do you use for the vehicles interior & exterior?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 for Britemax Grimeout.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> Meg's APC is great :thumb:


+1 for megs great APC, have tried all the supermarket ones but they don't come close. A US GALLON bottle will last you years and can be bought from Amazon for about £22.
:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Just on the quantities / value point - one US gallon is about 3.79 litres. 5 litres of Surfex HD is £17 delivered from Polished Bliss, can be diluted down to 1 or 2% for internal use, or used at 25 or even 50% for really greasy / mucky jobs externally.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

TI KUFF said:


> I can easily find Stardrops Concentrated The All Round Cleaner? Is that the 1 which is orange?
> 
> If so, what dilutions do you use for the vehicles interior & exterior?


Yes its the stuff you get in supermarkets. The important thing is that any APC product you buy from the supermarket must be labelled "All Purpose" in some way, so there are no harsh chemicals in it.

Use at anything up to the amount shown on the label for a really bad exterior.

For interiors, i like to use really hot water with just a tiny splash of APC ( so about 100:1 ) - that way there is no residue on dashboards and plastics, you can just wipe it over with a well rung out cloth and let the heat do the job.

When i say hot water - i mean hot - so get yer Marigolds on !!  Using properly hot water makes a big difference and means you can use far less chemicals and no rinsing is required.

Be especially careful on roof headlining - don't get them very wet as it is just material covering glued to the metal roof.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Maybe the op should define cheap here. I think he means priced below around a couple of quid or so, as he was originally after daisy APC. Stardrops would be ideal.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

KKD A-Kleen is an excellent APC & smells really good also


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

G101  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Having used G101, daisy and other shop brands my vote goes to Viro sol.

Easily available and with dilution ratios down to as low as 1:200 economical too.

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/2013/uk/product_detail.asp?prod_code=%27326%27&range_sub=%2730%27


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Aldi. £0.69p
Used for the first time today and it's bloody good strong stuff.


----------



## andy2286 (Dec 9, 2014)

Could this APC be used as a pre wash? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

You might find this comparison I did a while ago interesting:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391846

Andy.

PS I'm hoping to do a back to back BH Autofoam vs Car Chem Snow Foam soon.

Watch this space.


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

jd1982 said:


> Aldi. £0.69p
> Used for the first time today and it's bloody good strong stuff.


Being a big Aldi fan, I'll have some of that. Can I ask was it their own brand and was it 'Multi' or 'All' purpose cleaner you bought?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Another vote for Stardrops.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

woodym3 said:


> Another vote for Stardrops.


^^ This. I don't need anything else. Top stuff.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> PS I'm hoping to do a back to back BH Autofoam vs Car Chem Snow Foam soon.
> 
> Watch this space.


I'm watching, and waiting.....:doublesho


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

SadlyDistracted said:


> I'm watching, and waiting.....:doublesho


When we move out of November...........

  

Andy.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> When we move out of November...........
> 
> 
> 
> Andy.


Ha, that was 4 months ago, come on, don't keep us waiting, where is it :buffer: ?


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol used last of my daisy Tesco up is there anything from supermarkets any good now??


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*ASDA 25p 1L*

ASDA 25p for 1L great for exhausts, arches , engine bays and anything your not worries about the LSP


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Ha, that was 4 months ago, come on, don't keep us waiting, where is it :buffer: ?


Which part of the UK are you in?

Here in the Midlands it's still November..... 

Review coming soon......

I promise......

Andy


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> Which part of the UK are you in?
> 
> Here in the Midlands it's still November.....
> 
> ...


Hmmm, 
pah, so's.... summer (allegedly), and Christmas, but 'soon' enough ?  :lol:


----------

